

Tell HN: Many thanks. - helpmehn

I want to sincerely thank every single person who either replied to my previous posting (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2608804) or sent me an email.  In particular, to those who sent me email, I promise I will reply to you soon, even if it's just to say a personal thanks.  Because of the volume of mail I've received and my spotty internet access, it might be a few days before I get to everyone, but if you sent me email, I <i>will</i> reply as thoughtfully as possible within the next several days.<p>As of right now, well, I need to decide exactly what I'm going to do.  I'm definitely still looking for other employment in my area, but I don't think the job market for secretaries, cashiers, and janitors with Masters degrees is very good right now, unfortunately. :/<p>I'll be monitoring my first post for signs of activity until at least the end of the week.  If anyone has anything else they'd like to suggest, please also feel free to email desperate_hacker@ymail.com.<p>As for this account, I anticipate this being my final posting, except for a possible followup post after I get employed in which I acknowledge the power of a group of semi-anonymous good folks on the internet.<p>Thanks for reading.
======
jcr
This post is repetitive, but you'll see this before email, and it might help
others... As mentioned in the previous thread, on the first of every month,
there are two important threads for those seeking either employment or
employees.

"Who's Hiring (Aug 2011)"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2831646>

(NOTE: Three companies (at present) are listed in Michigan)

"Freelancer/Seeking Freelancer (Aug 2011)"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2831651>

------
mrchess
I think you linked to the wrong post ;)

------
Mz
I think you meant this post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2826493>

Peace and best of luck.

